# Built my first DIY background (failed) :P



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I used Greatstuff, It looks really nice and I have pics of the whole process but decided not to post them because I failed. This thing is so buoyant that a couple of bricks will not even hold it underwater! hehe, Guess my next try will be with cement and foam.

So be advised. If you want a 100% greatstuff background you'll need a cinder block to hold it down. I guess there is some pond foam that is neutrally buoyant that would work better.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

cover it with fiber glass then a thin layer thorite cement........then poor paint thinner on the foam, it it will melt away leaving the glass and cement


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ooo, good idea. Seems so obvious  now that you told me to do it


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try applying the foam to egg crate, then sticking some heavy rocks to it. As you know great stuff is extremely sticky. The rocks stuck to the foam should help to hold it down.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

beaker99 said:


> Try applying the foam to egg crate, then sticking some heavy rocks to it. As you know great stuff is extremely sticky. The rocks stuck to the foam should help to hold it down.


why dont you go one step futher ..cut out out the middle man and build a real rock wall out of real rocks :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I could. That might be neat. If I stack volcano rock and silicone it. hmmmm. zazz you have enlightened me! I might just do this and post some pics.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

zazz said:


> why dont you go one step futher ..cut out out the middle man and build a real rock wall out of real rocks :thumb:


This is not always as easy as it seems. Now, my experience doesn't count all that much because I am just not good at making things pretty. But structurally speaking the wall ends up taking a lot of space, because its not that easy to stack rocks 2' high and have them sit still. Also, its a lot harder to cover up things like filter intakes.

I am leaving my little wall as is for now - but once I have forgotten how much time I wasted building it i think I am going to go with *John_Auberry* idea. That sounded really smart.


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

fyi most resins will melt great stuff, to counter this use aluminum foil over the great stuff then lay your matting/resin on that, it'll separate easily but will leave you with some foil still stuck to the backside, a quick coat of resin to the backside will seal the small pieces of stuck foil in so it won't hurt you water parameters and save you hours of tediously picking off the tiny pieces


----------

